# Marry me, please.



## Light1882

If a woman wants to propose to a man in written Russian, what would the translation be for "Marry me, please" ? I've gotten different answers from different online translators.


----------



## ona.elle

*Пожалуйста, женись на мне.*

Правда, такая фраза обычно очень пугает мужчину. ) Хотя при такой экономике всё возможно! I am joking, don't take this seriously.


----------



## Kolan

light1882 said:


> if a woman wants to propose to a man in written russian, what would the translation be for "marry me, please" ?


"*Женитесь на мне.*" 

"_Пожалуйста_" does not fit this context.


----------



## slavic_one

Добрый день.
Хотел бы попросить почему "пожалуйста" не может быть в этом предложеннию?


----------



## Kolan

slavic_one said:


> Добрый день.
> Хотел бы cпросить, почему "пожалуйста" не может быть в этом предложеннию?


Формально оно, конечно, может быть... но звучит самоунижением субъекта речи - женщины. Меня бы потрясло, если женщина, которую я очень хорошо знаю и уважаю, обратилась бы ко мне, предлагая брак, со словом "пожалуйста". Простой императив - наиболее подходящая побудительная форма речи в данной ситуации.


----------



## slavic_one

Я согласен, но думаю что это тоже самое как и в английском языке.
Ну хорошо, всё понятно, спасибо 

А можно сказать "Я хочу чтоб ты оженился на меня"?


----------



## CoolDiamond

Я хочу, чтоб ты женился на мне  (or better Я хочу, чтоб ты на мне женился)

Quite possible, I believe.


----------



## Kolan

slavic_one said:


> Я согласен, но думаю что это тоже самое как и в английском языке.
> Ну хорошо, всё понятно, спасибо
> 
> А можно сказать "Я хочу чтоб ты оженился на меня"?


Русское "*пожалуйста*" звучит не столь часто, как английское *please*. Поэтому, несмотря на их формальное семантическое соответствие, "пожалуйста" несёт в себе больший эмоциональный заряд, который необходимо точно соотносить с контекстом, иначе получится фальшь: либо "недожим" на собеседника, либо "пережим".

"Я хочу, чтобы ты на мне *женился*". Порядок слов в какой-то степени определяет точность логического ударения (его можно выразить и интонацией, конечно, но на письме этого иначе не видно). Главное слово - в конце.

Если больше стоит вопрос не о том, чтобы жениться (вообще), а о том, на ком жениться (допустим, есть некий выбор), то тогда сказать можно и так, как вы предлагаете: "Я хочу, чтобы ты женился *на мне*".

А ещё лучше: "..., чтобы мы поженились".


----------



## slavic_one

Ага, спасибо!


----------



## slavic_one

Kolan, теперь я видел что ты написал "женитесь".. если они знакомы несколько лет и они хорошие друзя, или девушка и молодой человек, так лучше будет "женись"


----------



## sofatura

slavic_one said:


> Я согласен, но думаю что это тоже самое как и в английском языке.
> Ну хорошо, всё понятно, спасибо
> 
> А можно сказать "Я хочу чтоб ты оженился на меня"?


 

Я бы в этом случае сказала: "Я хочу быть\стать твоей женой".


----------



## Slavianophil

Можно сказать: "Возьми меня в жёны".


----------



## Kolan

slavic_one said:


> kolan, теперь я видел что ты написал "женитесь".. если они знакомы несколько лет и они хорошие друзья, или девушка и молодой человек, так лучше будет "женись"


Я написал именно так потому, что в заглавии топика стоит "*Вы*", а не "ты".


----------



## slavic_one

Всё в порядке


----------



## Light1882

Thanks for your help!


----------



## UnePrincesseàParis

Я согласна с Slavianophil-ом . "Возьми меня в жёны" наверное самое откровенное предложение. Желаю вам удачи.


----------



## Slavianophil

Нестаромодно и невычурно будет: "Давай поженимся!" Это может сказать и мужчина женщине, и женщина мужчине.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Returning to the original sentence "*Marry me, please*" I would translate it in Russian as "Женись на мне" or "Женитесь на мне". In fact the second possibility may be considered too formal at first sight but very often in books, films and even in life people sometimes address each other using the official form of application. By the way, in earlier days even those who have been known each other pretty well for quite a long time would say "Женитесь" rathen than "Женись".

Regarding the word "please", it is not necessary to translate it. First, if you write something as "Женитесь на мне, пожалуйста" it is likely to sound as if a woman is begging a man for a marriage, probably, because of her financial problems or something else. Normally, women do not propose first expecting men to undertake this mission. If she dare suggest a marriage and say "please" in addition it will be probably be either a nonsense or a comedy trick.

Below I have offered some other translations of the phrase so that they sound slightly better to a Russian native-speaker:

"Вы не женитесь на мне?"
"Возьмите меня в жены"
"Я хочу стать/быть вашей женой"
"Я хочу, чтобы вы женились на мне"

Probably, the translations are not 100% the same but they undoubtedly carry the meaning of a woman's desire to marry a man for a particular purpose.


----------



## RhoKappa

How do you say it with the reverse gender (i.e., man asks a woman to marry him)?


----------



## luvana

For a man: "Выходи за меня замуж"
For a woman: "Женись на мне"

But in my opinion, in both cases it's better to say "Давай поженимся!?" It's more impersonal and implies shared decision between the two


----------



## CoolDiamond

rhokappa said:


> how do you say it with the reverse gender (i.e., man asks a woman to marry him)?


Выходи за меня замуж.


----------



## Dmitry_86

RhoKappa said:


> How do you say it with the reverse gender (i.e., man asks a woman to marry him)?


 
I think, in general a proposal is quite similar. As I have written in the post above normally men are first to start a discussion with a woman about marriage, therefore much more pattern exist for a man's proposal. Some of them that I consider to be the most typical and that I have heard are listed below. Along with a woman's proposal, the versions themselves may be classified as formal and neutral ones:

1) "Выходи(те) за меня замуж"
2) "Я предлагаю тебе/вам руку и сердце"
3) "Я хочу, чтобы ты/вы стала/стали моей женой"
4) "Стань моей женой"

I decided to provide some comments on my suggestions. Probably, alternative 1) is the most widespread, at least, judging from my own experience (I am not married but this phrase I have heard most frequently in films and in life). It is not very formal but neutral. Version 2) sounds to me as if it is somewhat precious and poetic. If you have ever watched any soap opera coming from Brazil or Venezuela young men usually pronounce something like this. Besides, this form of proposal indicates that a man loves his future spouse very much and wants to show his deep love via such an usual application. Variant 3), along with variant 1) also belongs to the group of the most common proposals. However, it seems to me that it is more formal than my first suggestion, though, in fact, they both mean absolutely the same. Finally, the last one might appear to be too imperative at first sight, but it is not always so. Imperatives are often associated with something rude and unpleasant but this sentence can mean the opposite. Nonetheless, I cannot imagine someone say this phrase but I remember one song with these words somewhere in the middle of it:

..... Стань моей невестой!!! Стань моей любимой невестой!!!....

"Невеста" is "bride" but not "wife" which means "жена" but the sense is absolutely the same.

If you happen to propose to a Russian woman I would rather you choose either 1st or 3rd variant which I presume are the most appropriate unless, of course, you are going to marry someone very respected and very popular in which case yoy will need to invent something extraordinary.


----------

